# Got a lil buck!



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Took a 6 point, thought he was an 8 but I put an arrow right through his heart. Had 4 bucks moving around within 75-80 yards of me out in a big woods along with a doe & 2 yearlings that were 80 yards away out in a field edge. Then 2 of the bucks saw the doe & came running in at an angle to bring them to about 30 yards and the bigger of the 2 stopped with his head behind a big tree but giving me a beautiful angling in shot on his vitals so I let the arrow fly! It went through his heart & stopped in his opposite leg bone and I could see the arrow hanging out as he ran. He only made it 30 yards & dropped about 40 yards from my stand where I could clearly see him laying there on the ground. I was about 25 feet up a nice tree in my climber! When I drug him out to the field edge, the rain let up and a beautiful double rainbow came down on the other end of the field.
































































I was blessed with another successful harvest. Had him processed & hes already in the freezer!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Nicely done!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations Mike! And that was a cool story as well. You even managed to get the pot of gold from the end of that rainbow!

Great shot as well! He didn't stand a chance with that heart shot.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice shot nice deer! Congratz


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for describing a sucessful hunt and sharing the pictures.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice deer and will make some good meals. Don't want to hijack your post but where did you get it processed? I live in Hilliard and have been trying to find a processor that dosen't destroy the meat. Thanks.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I would go to Thurn's. Downtown Columbus on Greenlawn. They do a great job. I use them for my deer as well as for hogs.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I killed the buck way down South in Brown County, took him to a place on the outskirts of Bethel, Ohio to have him processed and they did a great job. The name of the place is Crumpton's It was only $65 base & then $5 extra to get 1/4 of my grind made into breakfast sausage.


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Ps. I've had quite a few deer processed at Thurn's and they do a great job but dang they've gotten expensive.. I think it was $90 the last time I took a deer there several years back.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice buck, even nicer shooting. And with the rain you needed the clean heart shot so as not to have chanced having to track a blood trail in the rain.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice pics! Awesome shot! Congratulations!


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

hey nice deer guy...cool looking rack


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

there's nothing wrong with that guy, other than the hole in his side thanks for sharing.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Just took a couple minutes to really look at your pics. I notice what a chunky little sucker that buck is. I'm curious as to how much fat he had on him when he was skinned out!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Good job....Looks almost like he has milk jugs but I'm sure you would have noticed when you dressed him.....Can't wait to get mine in the freezer.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice lookin deer. Nice shot also !


----------



## GotSpaceOnMyWall4U (Oct 6, 2010)

NICE SHOT!!!! Nice buck! Is that a muzzy moment?


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

I was using a fixed 3 blade 100 grain broadhead that was a less expensive on sale type but at the moment, I can't even remember the brand. Getting old! LOL!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

thats a nice deer for a six point


----------

